# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Less than $299?  Does that mean $298?

## OctavioP

I have heard one source say the Mod-t will be priced at less than $300, and another source said less than $299.  Does this mean it will be $298, or can we expect even cheaper than that?

----------


## NewMatter

Our official statement is that it'll be less than $300.  We haven't finalized pricing, but we are definitely shooting for more than a dollar or two less.

----------


## OctavioP

Oh OK, I understand.  Looks like you guys will be the cheapest FDM 3d printer on the market if all goes as planned.  Congrats to that.

----------

